
Ask HN: What are the UK/EU based remote-only companies or remote friendly? - hackerm0nkey
essentially for backend software engineer (Java, GoLang, Microservices, *nix)
======
growlist
Funny isn't it, we're always told that employers struggle to recruit in IT but
they also apparently stubbornly refuse to offer a perk which could drastically
increase interest in the positions they are offering. As remotework said
¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

~~~
chrisseaton
> stubbornly refuse to offer a perk

I think describing remote working as a 'perk' is not a good idea. Really it's
more efficient for both parties, and is a sensible way to work. Calling it a
'perk' makes it sound like a silly benefit just for the employee, on the same
level as ping pong tables.

~~~
growlist
Well yes, but perk seemed like a better shorthand than 'condition of working',
'working arrangement' etc.

------
alljames
Jetstack (Kubernetes development, consulting, support, training) is remote
friendly across the UK and Europe and hiring across a variety of roles,
including ones that match your specialisations pretty closely:

\- Solutions Engineer \- Software Engineer \- Customer Reliability Engineer \-
Engineering Manager

[https://www.jetstack.io/careers/](https://www.jetstack.io/careers/)

------
alexgotoi
EU friendly remote companies by remoteur.com:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1s0nqmTW7zfZNqHXuwjsB...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1s0nqmTW7zfZNqHXuwjsBPtrk2ZmYk0_DLQNgOqh946A/edit#gid=0)

------
remotework
Hotjar [1] is based in the EU.

You can also have a look at Europe Remotely [2] only remote jobs in Europe,
and nodesk [3] is one of the few remote job boards where you can filter by
remote location. Because remote doesn't always mean remote ¯\\_(ツ)_/¯

[1] [https://hotjar.com/](https://hotjar.com/) [2]
[https://europeremotely.com/](https://europeremotely.com/) [3]
[https://nodesk.co/remote-jobs/](https://nodesk.co/remote-jobs/)

~~~
zabana
thanks for the links !

------
a-saleh
RedHat might be a decen't option. I worked there for several years, and most
of my colleagues in Germany were remotees.

And even if you were hired to work on-site, it was usually just a one
conversation with manager along the lines of "I don't really want to commute
every morning for an hour, can I work from home?" with the usual reply "Ok,
but show up every two weeks for a $MEETING".

------
courtewing
Elastic is technically a European company and is distributed around the world.
EU headquarters is in Amsterdam, US headquarters in Mountain View, AP
headquarters in Singapore.

[https://www.elastic.co/](https://www.elastic.co/)

~~~
inertiatic
Somewhat disappointed with applying there. Spent some time writing a detailed
cover letter as my experience lined up very well with the requirements for a
role, never got a response months later.

------
faical
Heetch [1] is based in Paris, France and is super remote friendly (~95% of the
engineering team is remote) :)

[1] [https://www.heetch.com/fr/jobs](https://www.heetch.com/fr/jobs)

------
kstenerud
Canonical has 100% remote positions for EU & Americas:
[https://www.canonical.com/careers/all-
vacancies](https://www.canonical.com/careers/all-vacancies)

------
kidshenlong
I've heard Monzo are remote friendly.

[https://monzo.com/careers/](https://monzo.com/careers/)

------
bouk
DigitalOcean is able to hire in the Netherlands and Germany.

------
ElFitz
Buffer

Bearer (twitter.com/bearersh)

------
thiago_fm
Gitlab

